# Irlanda del Nord - Olanda 1976



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi su fb gira un link su questa partita
copio il pezzo
Era il 1976, si giocava Irlanda del Nord - Olanda. Al 5' minuto Best prende palla, salta un uomo, ne salta un altro, ma non punta la porta punta il centro del campo, punta Cruyff. Gli arriva davanti gli fa una finta di corpo e poi un tunnel, poi calcia via il pallone, si gira e gli dice "Tu sei il più forte di tutti ma solo perché io non ho tempo".

non è che qualcuno riesce a trovare la partita o almeno l'azione??


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco le immagini della partita, ma non c'è nulla di quello che hai riportato. Io, sinceramente, non ho mai sentito nulla a proposito. Mi sembra proprio la solita balla in pieno stile facebook


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

si ho cercato un po' sulla rete e pare essere una cavolata...neanche sull'autobiografia di Best c'è scritto...cmq rimane un grandissimo


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sì, lascia perdere facebook per queste cose. E' ottimo per tenersi in contatto e per condividere cose con gli amici, ma i vari gruppi sono da mani nei capelli


----------

